# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Επειγον! Ο φουρνος ριχνει το ρελε!

## petran_x13

καλησπέρα παιδεία αν και γραφώ πρώτη φόρα σας διαβάζω πάνω από έναν χρόνο.  Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι μόλις έβαλα ρέλε διαφύγεις εδώ και λίγες μέρες ενώ δουλεύουν όλα κανονικά ψυγεία, πρίζες, αυτόνομες εστίες, φώτα, θερμοσίφωνας και τα λοιπά σήμερα άνοιξα το  φούρνο και  ρίχνει το ρέλε δουλεύει 10-20 δευτερά και το ρίχνει. την πρώτη φορά που το άνοιξα δούλεψε 5 λεπτά και μετα τον έριξε. μάλλον πρόβλημα του φούρνου μιας και στο ίδιο καλώδιο είναι και οι εστίες αν και αυτόνομες άλλης εταιρίας αυτές δουλεύουν κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα. τι μπορώ να κάνω για να τον φέρω στα ίσα του? διότι διανύουμε δύσκολες εποχές για να κάνουμε αγορές. ευχαριστώ εκ τον πρότερων και ζητώ συγνώμη που το πρώτο μου ποστ ήταν τόσο απότομο και απαιτητικό.
 :Blushing:

----------


## picdev

Εχεις διαρροή στο φούρνο , προφανώς μία απο τις αντιστάσεις σε κάποιο σημείο έχει φθαρεί,
κάνε και μια δοκιμή αερόθερμο μονο, ή μόνο αντιστάσεις για να δεις πιο συγκεκριμένα τι φταίει,
μετά κάλεσε τεχνικό

----------


## petran_x13

φιλέ ακη σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. μόλις τα έλεγξα όλα. μόλις πάω να γυρίσω τον διακόπτη επιλογής θερμοκρασίας πέφτει το ρελε. οπού και αν είναι ο φούρνος. είτε στον αέρα είτε στις αντίστασης είτε στη κάτω η στην πάνω μόνο αντίσταση.

----------


## Fire Doger

Μην επιχειρήσεις να τον ανοίξεις εσύ και να τον πειράξεις ή αλλάξεις συνδεσμολογία!
Μπορεί οι εποχές να είναι δύσκολες αλλά όχι τόσο ώστε να διακινδυνεύσεις την υγεία σου!!
Το δίκτυο είναι θανατηφόρο!
Στην λύση ο Άκης σε κάλυψε πλήρως :Smile:

----------


## nestoras

"Η δουλειά του ειναι να πέφτει"....
Προφανώς εχεις διαρροή προς γειώση ειτε ουδετερου είτε φασης. Χωρις τα καταλληλα εργαλεια και χωρις να ανοιξεις το φουρνο δε θα μπορεσεις να κανεις πολλα μόνος σου.
Θα σου συνιστουσα ακομη να μη δοκιμασεις να αφαιρεσεις τη γειωση για κανενα λογο!!!
Κατεβασε τις ασφαλειες και κανε εναν οπτικο ελεγχο στα καλωδια. Αν δε βρεις καποιο φθαρμενο τοτε μαλλον θα πρεπει να καλεσεις τεχνικο.

Αν εχεις πολυμετρο θα κανεις πολυ πιο ευκολα την αναζητηση της βλαβης.

----------


## petran_x13

όχι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση παιδεία να ασχοληθώ με τον φούρνο. τεχνικός ηλεκτρονικός είμαι. και το ρέλε το έβαλα εγώ ο ίδιος. δεν έχω μπλεχτεί ποτέ με φούρνους κτλ. άσχετο αλλά αν βάλω απλά τον αέρα χωρίς να δώσω θερμοκρασία δουλεύει κανονικά ο ανεμιστήρας αρά που εστιάζουμε το πρόβλημα? στον διακόπτη θερμοκρασίας η σε κάποιον θερμοστάτη?

----------


## petran_x13

δεύτερη ερώτηση αξίζει να βγάλω για λίγο την γείωση του φούρνου από τον πίνακα ώστε να μην ρίχνει το ρελε να τον αφήσω να ζεσταθεί και να την ξαναβάλω μπας και είναι από υγρασία. (απαντησε ο φιλος nestoras οσο εγραφα.) ο πινακας φτιαχτηκε ολοκληρος απο την αρχη οποτε μεσα στον πινακα τουλαχιστον δεν υπαρχει φθορα σε καποιο καλωδιο. τωρα μενει να δω αν θα ανοιξω τον φουρνο.

απο εργαλεια υπαρχουν τα παντα

----------


## Fixxxer

Μολις γυριζεις τον διακοπτη θερμοκρασιας πεφτει αμεσως ή μετα απο καποια δευτερολεπτα/λεπτα?
Αν συμβαινει το πρωτο τοτε ισως φταιει ο διακοπτης ή υπαρχει διαρροη στην αντισταση, αν γινεται το δευτερο τοτε καπου υπαρχει υγρασια...

----------


## petran_x13

την πρωτη φορα επεσε μετα απο 4-5 λεπτα απο τοτε και μετα πεφτη αμεσως μολις γυρισω τον διακοπτη.

----------


## nestoras

"Κάπου θ'ακουμπαν τα καλώδια"...
"Φωναξε το μαστορα να ερθει να τα βαλει με τη σειρα τους"...  :Smile: 

Μάλλον φθαρμενη καλωδιωση εχεις. Δεν ξερω το επιπεδο των γνωσεων σου στα θεματα ηλεκτρισμου γι'αυτο σου ειπα πριν να μην βγαλεις τη γειωση...

----------


## Fixxxer

Το μονο ακινδυνο που μπορει να κανει ειναι να μετρησει την αντισταση (χωρις τα καλωδια και φυσικα με κατεβασμενη την ασφαλεια) μεταξυ των 2 ακρων της και μετα τα ακρα με τη γη και να δει τις επαφες του διακοπτη...

----------


## petran_x13

φθαρμενη καλωδιωση εννοεις στα κουτια? τοτε οι εστιες που ειναι στην ιδια γραμμη γτ δεν πεφτουν? και πως εξηγουμε οτι ο αερας δουλευει κανονικα μεχρι να δωσο θερμοκρασια που τοτε πεφτει ο ρελες.

----------


## nestoras

> φθαρμενη καλωδιωση εννοεις στα κουτια? τοτε οι εστιες που ειναι στην ιδια γραμμη γτ δεν πεφτουν? και πως εξηγουμε οτι ο αερας δουλευει κανονικα μεχρι να δωσο θερμοκρασια που τοτε πεφτει ο ρελες.




Φθαρμενη καλωδίωση εντος του φούρνου...

----------


## petran_x13

θα ριξω μια ματια αυριο. εντος του φουρνου. παιδεια ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια. παυτο που nestoras θα ειναι μαλλον μιας και με τον προηγουμενο πινακα που δεν ειχε ρελε ο φουρνους δουλευε κανονικα.

----------


## draco1

Καμιά φορά μετά από μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα αν μένει σε αχρηστία η κουζίνα λογο υγρασίας ρίχνει το ρελε , αν μπορούσες να το παρακάμψεις προσωρινά και να βάλεις σε λειτουργία τον φούρνο -γιατί αυτο το θέμα το κάνει ο φούρνος συνήθως - ωστε να αναπτύξει θερμοκρασία και να διώξει την τυχόν υγρασια που έχει ,  αν ειναι αυτο η αιτία έχεις μεγάλη πιθανότητα  να λυθεί το πρόβλημα. 

Και πάντα με ΜΕΓΑΛΗ προσοχή γιατί παραφυλαει η ηλεκτροπληξια, πάντα κατεβάζουμε ασφαλειες και δουλευουμε με ασφαλεια και βεβαια ενημερώνουμε τους γύρω μας οτι την ε χουμε κατεβάσει εμεις , μην πάει καποιος και την σηκώσει

----------

Ηλιας Α (15-06-16)

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Και πάντα με ΜΕΓΑΛΗ προσοχή γιατί παραφυλαει η ηλεκτροπληξια, πάντα κατεβάζουμε ασφαλειες και δουλευουμε με ασφαλεια και βεβαια ενημερώνουμε τους γύρω μας οτι την ε χουμε κατεβάσει εμεις , μην πάει καποιος και την σηκώσει[/QUOTE]
 αυτο , ναι συνφωνω γιαυτο  το ν λογο υπαρχουν στις ασφαλεις τριπιτσες που περνας ενα πολυ ψιλο συρμα η μια καρφιτσα και 2ον βαζεις ενα χαρτι προσοχη γινετε συντηριση ..
μου θυμειζει μια ιστορια που φωναξε καπια τον μαστορα να της φτιαξει τον θερμοσιφωνα , και του λεει .. να σου ψησω καφε μαστορα ? ναι λεει ο μαστορας , παει η αλλη σηκωνη το γενικο τα σηκωνει ολα μαλων παει ο μαστορας ακωμα να κατεβει.........   . προσοχη σε οτι κανουμε .

----------


## geoek4

Petran κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εχει υγρασια η κουζινα σου. Αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι το εξης:

-Ριξε την ασφαλεια απο τον πινακα
-Τραβα την κουζινα εξω, και αποσυνδεσε την γειωση.
-Ρυθμισε τον φουρνο στο τερμα σε βαθμους.
-Ανεβασε την ασφαλεια της κουζινας 
-Η κουζινα θα αναψει, οποτε ΜΕΙΝΕ ΜΑΚΡΥΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΛΟΓΟ
-Ασε τον φουρνο να καψει για κανα μισάωρο
-Κατεβασε την ασφαλεια απο τον πινακα και ξανασυνδεσε την γείωση στην κουζινα.
-Μετα ανεβασε την ασφαλεια και δοκιμασε την και πες μας.

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran_x13

Παιδια σημερα ασχοληθηκα ελαχιστα απλα εβγαλα εξω τον φουρνο και αφαιρεσα τα καπακια 



Επισυναπτω δυο φωτογραφιες με τα μοναδικα σημεια εμφανης φθορας του φουρνου αυριο θα κανω καποιες μετρησης σε αντιστασης και αλλα μερη του φουρνου να δουμε τι γινεται. Σας ευχαριστω ολους που βοηθατε παιδια.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9082 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αχιλλέας 383

ΤΟ ΡΕΛΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙΣ ΑΣΤΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΙ ,,, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕΣ Ο ΦΟΥΡΝΟΣ ΠΟΣΟΝ ΕΤΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΩ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΜΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΡΕΛΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΣΕ ΓΛΥΤΩΣΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑ/?????????

----------


## Αχιλλέας 383

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΕΚΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΥΜΠΩΝΕΙ Η ΛΑΜΠΑ; AN ΝΑΙ ΒΓΑΛΕ Α ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗ

----------


## lepouras

Αχιλλέα μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία. στην γλώσσα του ιντερνετ είναι σαν να φωνάζεις.

----------


## petran_x13

Ο φουρνος ειναι 10-12 ετων. Οχι δεν με εσωσε κανενα ρελε γιατι απλα πριν μπει το ρελε δουλευε ο φουρνος κανονικα. Για αυτο πιατευω οτι οπως ειπαν και αλλα παιδια απο πανω ειναι η φθαρμενο καλωδιο η κατι εχει αρπαξει εκτος του βασικου κυκλωματος. Μαλλον η λαμπα δλδ. Μετα την Δουλεία θα παω σπιτι και θα το ψαξω να δουμε τι ακριβως ειναι.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9082 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran_x13

Ξεχασα να πω οτι, ναι ειναι λεκες αυτο.  απο τι ειναι ομως δεν βγαζω ακρη γιατι ειναι εντοιχισμενος ο φουρνος και απο πανω υπαρχει καθαρο και αδειο ενα ντουλαπι. Οπως και τα καπακια του ειναι πεντακαθαρα. 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9082 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FILMAN

Αφού δεν είχες ρελέ πρώτα τί να πέσει; Ο φούρνος μπορεί να είχε ήδη διαρροή κι εσύ δεν το ήξερες.

----------


## JOUN

Μην το παμε το θεμα τωρα καμμια δεκαρια σελιδες..Μια απο τις  αντιστασεις  του φουρνου ειναι με πιθανοτερο ενοχο την επανω..

----------

vasilllis (13-06-16)

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Η μολις ζεσταθει λιγακι ακουμπαει στο σασι ........

----------


## petran_x13

Εβγαλα το ντουι απο το κυκλωμα και ολα καλα. Ετσι νομιζα μετα παλι ξαφνικα τα ιδια αναβει η κουζινα ξαφνικα πεφτει το ρελε. Πριν δουλευαν η εστιες ανοιγω για δοκιμη την αντισταση του ηλιακου παφ πεφτει το ρελε. Δοκιμαζω αλλα δυο τρια μεγαλα φορτια και πεφτει παλι αλλα οχι παντα. Μηπως τελικα το ρελε εχει ελλατωμα; Ειναι το μονο υλικο που εβαλα μεταχειρισμενο μου το χαρισε ενας φιλος και ειναι το abb fh204c τριφασικο. Να πω πως κουζινα (εστιες φουρνος) και η αντισταση του ηλιακου ειναι στην ιδια φαση μονα τους ομως χωρις κατι αλλο.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9082 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

κλείσε τον διπολικό διακόπτη τις κουζίνας (ή τον περιστροφικό αν είναι παλιός) και δοκίμασε πάλι τα άλλα φορτία. αν δεν πέφτει τότε είναι το πρόβλημα στην κουζίνα. εσωτερικά στην κουζίνα (και στον φούρνο φυσικά) οι ουδέτεροι είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένοι. οπότε σε ένα μεγάλο φορτίο αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχεις διαρροή από ουδέτερο (γιατί από φάση θα σου έριχνε και ασφάλεια θα άκουγες και το μπαμ) μπορεί να σου ρίχνει το ρελε.

----------


## MacGyver

- Γιατρέ, όταν ακουμπάω το κεφάλι μου με πονάει. Όταν ακουμπάω το χέρι μου με πονάει. Όταν ακουμπάω το πόδι μου με πονάει. Τί έχω;
- Σπασμένο δάχτυλο...

----------


## george33

> κλείσε τον διπολικό διακόπτη τις κουζίνας (ή τον περιστροφικό αν είναι παλιός) και δοκίμασε πάλι τα άλλα φορτία. αν δεν πέφτει τότε είναι το πρόβλημα στην κουζίνα. εσωτερικά στην κουζίνα (και στον φούρνο φυσικά) οι ουδέτεροι είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένοι. οπότε σε ένα μεγάλο φορτίο αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχεις διαρροή από ουδέτερο (γιατί από φάση θα σου έριχνε και ασφάλεια θα άκουγες και το μπαμ) μπορεί να σου ρίχνει το ρελε.




Αυτό θα μπορουσες να το εξηγήσεις αν εχεις χρόνο;Θα απαντούσε σε πολλά προβλήματα.

----------


## vasilllis

Τριφασικο και εχει συνδεσει την κουζίνα μονοφασικη;
Μαλιστα εχει βαλει στην ιδια φαση κουζινα και θερμοσιφωνα;

Γιωργο αν υπαρχει διαρροη σε καποιο εξαρτημα της κουζινας θα υπαρχει ειτε με κλειστο τον διακοπτη(συσκευη σε λειτουργια) ειτε με ανοιχτό διοτι ο διακοπτης κοβει την φαση απο το εξαρτημα αλλα ο ουδετερος εξακολουθει και ειναι συνδεμενος πανω στο εξαρτημα.

----------


## petran_x13

Θα δοκιμασο το παραπανω με τον διπολικο. Η φασης πανε ως εξης η πρωτη εχει επανω τις μια κουζινα ενα ψυγειο το μοτερ του νερου και το μοτερ τις αποχετευσης μαζι με καποια φωτα πριζες κτλ. Η δευτερη εχει κουζινα,θερμοσιφωνο και δυο φωτα. Η τριτη ψυγειο. Πλυντηριο τον λεβιτα και ολες τις υπολειπες πριζες-φωτα του σπιτιου. Απο οτι θυμαμαι ετσι  ειναι ολα.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9082 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Προφανως δεν εχεις αντιληφθει την σοβαρότητα του προβληματος και εξακολουθεις να παιζεις.

----------


## petran_x13

δεν εχω φτιαξει εγω κατι ουτε παιζω ετσι ηταν ενα ρελε εβαλα κ αλλαξα και καποιες αυτοματες ασφαλειες. Τα φορτια  εχουν θεμα αυτο ρωταω. Αν ναι να φροντισω να φτιαχτουν. Σας ακουγονται λαθος αυτο λεω

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9082 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran_x13

Το σπτι ειναι 4 οροφοι. Με ενα ρολοι. Το υπογειο ειναι ενα Σπιτι μονο του κ οι αλλοι τρεις οροφη αλλο ενα. Για αυτο γραφω δυο κουζινες δυο ψυγεια κτλ.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9082 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran_x13

Ολα καλα τελικα ευχαριστω παρα πολυ οσα παιδια βοηθησαν.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9082 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stam1982

Ποιο ηταν το προβλημα τελικα και ποια η λυση του;

----------


## petran_x13

Δυο ηταν, ενα το ντουι τις λαμπας που απομονοσα. Και το δευτερο η αντισταση του φουρνου γυρω απο τον ανεμηστιρα. 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9082 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george33

Vasilimertzani Αν υπάρχει διαρροή απο την μεριά του ουδετερου και η συσκευή είναι χωρίς φορτίο, δηλαδή ρεύμα στον ουδέτερο μηδέν. Πως θα αντιληφθεί το ρελε  διαρροή πάνω από 30 mA  για να πέσει;  Δεν μιλάω για την περίπτωση που υπάρχει βραχυκυκλωμα ουδετερου γείωσης μέσα στην συσκευή. Εκεί εντάξει.

----------


## vasilllis

Απο τα υπόλοιπα φορτία.Είναι σαν να γεφυρώνει σε μια πριζα με ενα καλωδιακι ουδέτερο με γειωση.θα πεσει το δδε η οχι;.
Και επειδή μιλάμε για αντιστασεις αν εχει βραχυκυκλωμα με γη δεν ξεχωρίζουμε αν ειναι ουδετερος η φαση.η διαφορα ειναι οτι θα βλεπουν το βραχυκύκλωμα με αλλη αντισταση.

----------


## gep58

> Γιωργο αν υπαρχει διαρροη σε καποιο εξαρτημα της κουζινας θα υπαρχει ειτε με κλειστο τον διακοπτη(συσκευη σε λειτουργια) ειτε με ανοιχτό διοτι ο διακοπτης κοβει την φαση απο το εξαρτημα αλλα ο ουδετερος εξακολουθει και ειναι συνδεμενος πανω στο εξαρτημα.



επειδή όπως γνωρίζω οι διακόπτες της ηλεκτρ. κουζίνας διακόπτουν και την φάση (Ρ1) και τον ουδέτερο (Ρ2) σ' αυτό το σημείο δεν θα συμφωνήσω... στα κουζινάκια τύπου davo μπορεί να ισχύει εν μέρει

----------

FILMAN (16-06-16)

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν εχω υποψη μου.Μπορει να ισχυει στις κουζινες ή σε καποιες απο αυτες.

----------


## Αχιλλέας 383

Πέτρο καλά μου έδειξε η φωτογραφία σου.....  πρέπει ώμος να κοιτάξεις από  που έγινε ο ΛΕΚΕΣ ?????

----------


## petran_x13

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω βλεπεις τα ντουλαπια γυρω απο τον φουρνο ειναι πεντακαθαρα χωρις ιχνος υγρασιας η οτιδηποτε αλλο. Ειναι και λευκα οποτε θα φαινοταν το παραμικρο.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9082 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gep58

καλημέρα Πέτρο
σκέφτηκες ότι μπορεί να προέρχεται από το εσωτερικό του φούρνου η δημιουργία του λεκέ ;;;
οι θυρίδα εξαερισμού του φούρνου είναι ελεύθερη ;

----------


## petran_x13

Ναι το σκεφτικα παλι ειναι ακατορθοτο διοτι ειναι ετσι το σχεδιο του φουρνου που ειδικα σε εκεινο το σημειο δεν περναει τπτ.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9082 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## acdc81

Ηλεκτρολόγο κατευθείαν μη το ρισκάρεις. Στο λέω γιατί αν καεί ο φούρνος "κάηκες". Είναι η πιο ακριβή και απαραίτητη συσκευή στο σπίτι!

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ασχετο αλλα ρελε που διεγειρεται σε φορτιο παει καδο.....εκτως εαν εχεις καμια συσκευη δυπολικη ,δεν ξερω πως αλιως θα μπωρουσε να το δοκιμασει, αλλα χωρις γειωση?

----------


## FILMAN

> ασχετο αλλα ρελε που διεγειρεται σε φορτιο παει καδο.....εκτως εαν εχεις καμια συσκευη δυπολικη ,δεν ξερω πως αλιως θα μπωρουσε να το δοκιμασει, αλλα χωρις γειωση?



Τι θες να πεις;

----------

